# What is it



## barnett (Jan 24, 2015)

I picked this up awhile back, I was going to modify it for some other use but didn't, I just was wondering what it actually was. it has a large hand crank which turns the spindle, a small crank which moves the spindle in and out. it holds a collet and has an adjustable cutter. What is it ??


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 24, 2015)

Apple peeler!:noidea:


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 24, 2015)

A Hand Lathe


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 24, 2015)

Hand operated motor commutator lathe.

Used mainly for automotive starters and generators.


----------



## David S (Jan 24, 2015)

It is a gadget to test the focus of a camera )

David


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 24, 2015)

A couple of other versions.


----------



## barnett (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, at least i know what it is now.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 28, 2015)

New hobby? rebuilding starters.


----------

